# Intel dual band wireless AC 8260



## cduret (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello I just received my Thinkpad T460.
I started a setup of 10.3 release from a USB memstick install and I cannot make the Intel wireless card work.
Do I have any chance to make it work with FreeBSD?


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 30, 2016)

I don't think you will have any luck. On top of that it is an M.2 NGFF module so any Atheros M.2 module may be too new to be supported as well.

Usually Atheros is the best supported wireless module but the QCA6174 chipset found on thier M.2 module may not be supported yet.


----------



## cduret (Apr 30, 2016)

Very sad news!  Can I have hope that any of these device will work in the future?
I now looking for a wireless USB adapter. Which brand works best for FreeBSD?


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 30, 2016)

The only brand USB fobs I have tested were RALink. They work but at a limited range. There are complaints about them. They use an firmware blob.
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?run(4)
The RT5572/92 worked best for me.

kpa makes some good points
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/55920/

Adrian Chadd has work in progress on the USB driver for Atheros AR9170. Not yet finished.
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/53412/

I created a new thread to generally approach your problem:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/56071/
Question is does your IBM laptop use a BIOS whitelist for devices. If so you can forget about using the M.2 slot for anything not on the list.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 30, 2016)

Are there any Thinkpads that do not use a BIOS whitelist?  The interesting part is that the lists vary between models.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 30, 2016)

Exactly my thoughts wblock@. Seems like all the IBM laptops use a whitelist. Some other manufacturer have backed off while IBM has not.

I had an HP Mini and replaced the bios to strip the whitelist so I could run a MC7700 in it. It would only support HP rebranded cellular modems and none LTE at the time. Was not a pleasant experience on a newer machine to install an hacked firmware found in a forum to "fix" my HP.


----------



## cduret (May 2, 2016)

ho in fact my device is Broadcom BCM4356 and not the intel model.
I tried the bwn driver without success.
I have also tried to convert the windows driver with ndisgen, successfully generated the ko module.
I have loaded the module with no error but no sign of success also. I have downloaded the drivers for windows 10.
Any chance to make it work ?


----------



## Juanitou (May 4, 2016)

You could help Adrian Chadd by testing the updated bwn(4):
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-wireless/2016-May/006692.html

Just remember -CURRENT is not supported in these forums: Thread 40469


----------

